# Please help me identify this song



## ClassicalDetective (Oct 26, 2020)

Carnegie Hall's 2020 commercial

https://www.carnegiehall.org/Explor...MIkduL04zR7AIVRtyGCh1UKgBSEAAYASAAEgJIqfD_BwE

(may have to scroll down a little to start to video)

This song was featured in a Jackie Chan movie called Twin Dragons. I saw it when I was a kid. It was the first piece of classical music I really enjoyed because it was associated with JC.

All these years later, no idea what it's called. I even tried to Shazam it, but literally nothing was found.


----------



## consuono (Mar 27, 2020)

I don't know if I scrolled down the page far enough (I'm using a phone at the moment) but I saw a video that uses this:


----------

